

Industrial Society and Its Future (Unabomber Manifesto) - jsomers
http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Industrial_Society_and_Its_Future

======
jsomers
Although it's written by a murderer, there is a lot of good thought and even
humor in this piece.

~~~
babyshake
I agree. Except for a couple spots like the "disruption of the power process"
diagram, everything seems to be relatively sane in this manifesto.

